# [SOLVED] Jak przenieś proces między terminalami?

## kwach

Mam taki problem: z komputera korzysta kilka osób, więc jak czasami coś sobie kompiluję (a zazwyczaj kompiluję w emulatorze terminala pod X-ami) i ktoś chce coś zrobić, to muszę się wylogować, a zatem moja kompilacja dostaje kopniaka  :Wink: 

Więc gdyby była możliwość powiedzmy przeniesienia kompilacji z X-ów na zwykłą konsolę tekstową (no wiecie - ALT-CTRL-F1 ..) to bym nie musiał w kółko od nowa zaczynać kompilacji.

Proszę o pomoc / podpowiedź

Kuba

----------

## sir KAT

Puszczaj kompilacje w screenie.

----------

## BeteNoire

Albo korzystaj z zablokowania sesji Twojej i uruchomienia nowej.

----------

## mpapis

a probowales disown ?

----------

## timor

 *sir KAT wrote:*   

> Puszczaj kompilacje w screenie.

 Też polecam screen'a. Dokładnie wpasuje się w Twoje potrzeby. Ja mam u siebie podobną sytuację i właśnie tak sobie radzę  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

No ja też staram się screen'a używać, tylko czasem jest problem jak jednak zapomne screen'a odpalić i  potrzebuje zwolnić terminal dlatego też interesowało by mnie jak wywalić proces gdzieś indziej  :Smile: 

----------

## Zwierzak

W KDE jest opcja Przełącz użytkownika. Tworzy ona nową sesje X-ów na której możesz zalogować kolejnego użytkownika. Możesz to zrobić własnoręcznie uruchamiając kolejną sesję w podobny sposób jak KDE. Kiedyś był poradnik jak uruchamiać kolejne sesje.

----------

## v7n

jeśli korzystasz z xdm, to możesz załatwić sprawę elegancko poprzez skompilowanie xscreensaver'a z flagą new-login. jak przychodzi ktoś, kto chce pograć w sapera, to odpalasz xscreensaver-command -lock naciskasz guzik New Login. wtedy odpala się xdm na tty8 i drugi user może się zalogować podczas gdy Twoja sesja na tty7 jest cały czas zablokowana.

a jak nie masz xdm, to styknie jakikolwiek wygaszacz ekranu z możliwością blokowania dostępu na hasło (  :Wink:  ). wtedy ręcznie przełączasz się na tty2, nowy user się loguje, wpisuje startx -- :8 i iksy nowego usera odpalają się na tty8.

----------

## Zwierzak

 *v7n wrote:*   

> jeśli korzystasz z xdm, to możesz załatwić sprawę elegancko poprzez skompilowanie xscreensaver'a z flagą new-login. jak przychodzi ktoś, kto chce pograć w sapera, to odpalasz xscreensaver-command -lock naciskasz guzik New Login. wtedy odpala się xdm na tty8 i drugi user może się zalogować podczas gdy Twoja sesja na tty7 jest cały czas zablokowana.

 

KDM ma dokładnie tę samą funkcjonalność. Dlatego KDE z niej korzysta.

Odnośnie zapominalskich mam super sposób aby emerge zawsze odpalało się pod screen. Wpisz po prostu to do konsoli (o ile używasz bash lub basho podobnego shella)

```
echo 'alias emerge="screen $ULUBIONE_PARAMETRY emerge"' >> $HOME/.bashrc
```

Daje gwarancje, że już nigdy nie zapomnisz uruchomić emerge w screen.

Osobiście nie mam takich problemów gdyż laptop którego używam jest praktycznie tylko dla mnie. Rodzinę jakoś dziwnie skręca kiedy mają go używać i wiedzą, że nie ma na nim ani deka (oprócz licencji pod spodem) z Windowsa. Dziwi mnie to bardzo bo używam KDE, a nie jakieś inne wymyślne DE.

----------

## kwach

Dzięki wszystkim za odpowiedzi.

Ja używam XFCE i KDM.

Najbardziej zaciekawił mnie screen - jak tylko znajdę chwilkę zaraz się za niego wezmę.

----------

## sir KAT

Jak nigdy nie używałeś screena to podpowiem że sesje odłączasz przez ctrl+A D a przyłączasz z powrotem (np na innym terminalu) przez screen -r. Poza tym screen ma mnóstwo fajnych opcji, można na przykład podzielić terminal na pół itp.

----------

## kwach

 *sir KAT wrote:*   

> Jak nigdy nie używałeś screena to podpowiem że sesje odłączasz przez ctrl+A D a przyłączasz z powrotem (np na innym terminalu) przez screen -r. Poza tym screen ma mnóstwo fajnych opcji, można na przykład podzielić terminal na pół itp.

 

Wielkie dzięki sir KAT za takie krótkie howto - właśnie czegoś tak łopatologicznego mi było trzeba. Wcześniej przejrzałem howto na wiki i jakoś nadmiar opcji mnie zniechęcił  :Smile:  A to co mi podałeś to jest wszystko czego mi było trzeba.

----------

## mpapis

dobra screen jest w sam raz do tego, ale nie wierze ze nie da sie przerzucic procesu miedzy konsolami, nie wspomne ze interesowalo by mnie odpalenie komus okienka w nieswojej sesji  :Wink: 

od raku: ort.

----------

## rzabcio

Dodam jeszcze od siebie, że przy zakładaniu screena dobrze jest nadać mu jakąś nazwę, np:

```
$ screen -S emerge
```

Umożliwia to tworzenie wielu screenów i łatwe ich wznawianie:

```
$ screen -r emerge
```

Bez podania nazwy zostanie wygenerowana jakaś kosmiczna nazwa (jakby hash). Listę screenów można zobaczyć za pomocą

```
$ screen -ls
```

Rewelacyjna sprawa przy pracy na shellu. Prawie jak okienka - tu mcabber, tu emerge, a tam mc.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## samakra

co prawda temat jest już SOLVED ale warto dodać że jest ctrl+z (zamrożenie procesu) a potem wystarczy położyć proces na tło za pomocą bg 

PS

być może jest możliwość przeniesienia zatrzymanego procesu miedzy terminalami

----------

## wolk

jesli ktos wie jak przenies juz odpalony nie w screenie proces miedzy terminalami to bardzo przyda mi sie ta wiedza.

----------

